# 2022 Best Insulin Protocol for Building Muscle



## Eric Smith (Aug 28, 2022)

Everyone has their own take on what works for them.  I've always found out read reliable studies on how the drug works, what is it's medical use, the (Good, The Bad and Ugly) of the drug and record your experiences to look back on things later.







						Best Insulin Protocol for Building Muscle 2022
					

Best Insulin Protocol for Building Muscle 2022




					road2hardcoreiron.net


----------



## Methyl mike (Sep 25, 2022)

That Tony huge video is meh, firstly 10 units of lantus is going to do fuck all for bodybuilding , then trevor chimes in like a retard about needing insulin to be anabolic. I/we use insulin because of GH, if GH levels are elevated the body stops producing insulin. Soooooo hmm this is confusing? Not really, pin humalog with meals when taking GH. It's damned simple.


----------

